# Probleme mit mythtv. Keine Verbindung zum Backend. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Jedesmal, wenn ich mythbackend starte, kommt folgende Meldung.

```
Konnte nicht zum Master Backend verbinden. Ist es gestartet, stimmt seine IP -Adresse?
```

Meine /etc/hosts sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   airwolf.localhost airwolf localhost

::1   localhost
```

Und meine /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.2.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )
```

Und meine /etc/conf.d/hostname:

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="airwolf"
```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Sep 26, 2006 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dreadhead

Deine Netzwerkeinstallungen sind an der Stelle völlig irrelevant. Vielmehr solltest du die Einstallungen im mythtv posten.

Was steht denn im mythtv-setup für eine IP-Adresse? Laufen frontend und backend auf der gleichen Maschine? Hast du die Einstellungen im Frontend überprüft?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Laufen beide auf der gleichen Maschine. Einstellungen sind identisch, mehrfach überpfrüft.

mythbackend wird als Dienst gestartet, mythfrontend als normaler User, kann es eventuell daran liegen?

----------

## dreadhead

Die benutzer sollten eigentlich egal sein. Hast du im setup als ip 127.0.0.1 oder eine IP deines Netzwerkes eingestellt?

Habe das in der Doku gefunden: *Quote:*   

> NOTE: If you modify the 127.0.0.1 address and use a "real" IP address, you must use real IP addresses in both fields, otherwise your frontend machines will generate "Unexpected response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION" errors.

 Könnte das dein Problem sein?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Die benutzer sollten eigentlich egal sein. Hast du im setup als ip 127.0.0.1 oder eine IP deines Netzwerkes eingestellt?
> 
> Habe das in der Doku gefunden: *Quote:*   NOTE: If you modify the 127.0.0.1 address and use a "real" IP address, you must use real IP addresses in both fields, otherwise your frontend machines will generate "Unexpected response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION" errors. Könnte das dein Problem sein?

 

Ich benutze 127.0.0.1 bei beiden. Ich bekomme ja auch diese Fehlermeldung nicht.

----------

## dreadhead

Jetzt hab ich leider nur mehr einen Tip für dich. Wenn das auch nichts hilft musst du auf jemand anderen hoffen:

Bist du sicher dass das backend auch läuft? Schau mal mit

```
ps aux | grep myth
```

 nach ob da das backend auftaucht bzw starte mal das backend einfach per commando und nicht als dienst und überprüfe ob da alles rund läuft.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Boah, das wars. Kein /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, sondern mythbackend als User gestartet und mythfrontend kann drauf zugreifen. Danke, hatte jetzt wirklich das erste mal in meinem Leben Bild bei mythtv.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Boah, das wars. Kein /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, sondern mythbackend als User gestartet und mythfrontend kann drauf zugreifen. Danke, hatte jetzt wirklich das erste mal in meinem Leben Bild bei mythtv.

 

Weiß nicht, wie es da ist, aber bei vielen Init Scripten kannst du auch den User mit übergeben, unter dem dann das Programm laufen soll.

Hat den Vorteil, dass du es immer beim Systemstart gleich ausführen kannst.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Boah, das wars. Kein /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, sondern mythbackend als User gestartet und mythfrontend kann drauf zugreifen. Danke, hatte jetzt wirklich das erste mal in meinem Leben Bild bei mythtv. 
> 
> Weiß nicht, wie es da ist, aber bei vielen Init Scripten kannst du auch den User mit übergeben, unter dem dann das Programm laufen soll.
> 
> Hat den Vorteil, dass du es immer beim Systemstart gleich ausführen kannst.
> ...

 

Naja, nur alle mir bekannten Dokumentationen haben den Start von mythbackend als Systemdienst vorgeschrieben. Ist doch viel besser, wenn ich es erst dann als User starte, wenn ich es brauche. Verkürzt die Startzeit und spart Speicher. Kann das doch auch in ein Script packen. Mal sehen, ob mysql root Rechte braucht, dann könnte ich das auch als User starten. Hat mich eigentlich sowieso angenervt, daß da bei jedem Rechnerstart mysql und mythbackend gestartet werden sollten, egal ob man myth benutzen will oder nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Boah, das wars. Kein /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, sondern mythbackend als User gestartet und mythfrontend kann drauf zugreifen. Danke, hatte jetzt wirklich das erste mal in meinem Leben Bild bei mythtv. 
> 
> Weiß nicht, wie es da ist, aber bei vielen Init Scripten kannst du auch den User mit übergeben, unter dem dann das Programm laufen soll.
> 
> Hat den Vorteil, dass du es immer beim Systemstart gleich ausführen kannst.
> ...

 

Gut. Kommt auf den Anwendungszweck an.

Aber wenn es dir so gefällt, dann erfreue dich mal am schlechten TV Programm von Deutschland  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> Gut. Kommt auf den Anwendungszweck an.
> 
> Aber wenn es dir so gefällt, dann erfreue dich mal am schlechten TV Programm von Deutschland 

 

Will damit nur für mich auf meinem Rechner Fernsehen aufzeichnen. Und weißt du, wenn ich es nicht tue, davon wird das Programm auch nicht besser, oder? Wie war doch das geflügelte Wort: UnterschichtenTV.

----------

## dreadhead

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Boah, das wars. Kein /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, sondern mythbackend als User gestartet und mythfrontend kann drauf zugreifen. Danke, hatte jetzt wirklich das erste mal in meinem Leben Bild bei mythtv.

 Das hat sicher nichts mit dem User zu tun. Ich hatte das Problem, dass das init-script fehlerhaft war. Wenn du dich mit scripten ein wenig auskennst, bekommst du das sicherlich recht schnell hin. Wenn nicht, kann ich dir heute abend mein init-script schicken mit dem es sicherlich funktioniert.

----------

## firefly

wenn das script fehlerhaft ist dann mach doch nen bug unter bugs.gentoo.org auf, wenn es nicht schon einen gibt?

----------

## dreadhead

Ich hatte dieses Problem mit der 0.19-fixes Version. Hab dann mein init-script so lange weiterverwendet bis ich auf mythtv svn umgestiegen bin. Hab keine Ahnung ob der Fehler mittlerweile immer noch existiert. Diesem Thread nach sollte es jedoch immer noch so sein. Ich werde das heute Abend mal nachprüfen.

Was mir dann allerdings komisch vorkommt, ist dass es nicht mehrere Threads im Forum dazu gibt da ich dies schon vor etlichen monaten festgetellt hab. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hab ich mich allerdings noch nicht an bugtracker "rangetraut" da ich zu wenig den überblick hatte obs an mir oder an nem bug liegt.

----------

## Karsten1973

Mythtv schüchtert einfach ein. Es ist auch unter .20 noch ein Problem - nur dank dieses Threads habe ich gerade ein Bild bei mythtv! Danke. Bitte mach einen Bug auf.

----------

## Moonfire

hi,

ich versuche nun auch schon bereits seit tagen myth zum laufen zu bekommen

ich habe das backend gestartet und es läuft auch:

```
moonX moonfire # ps aux | grep myth

root     17214  0.0  0.0   2768   576 pts/2    S+   16:12   0:00 grep --colour=auto myth

```

das setup ist ausgeführt, aber bereits beim eintragen in die datenbank treten fehler auf.

angeblich kann er nicht zum backend verbinden, obwohl es läuft:

```
moonfire@moonX ~ $ mythfilldatabase

2007-01-14 16:10:53.984 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2007-01-14 16:10:54.008 New DB connection, total: 1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.012 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.020 New DB connection, total: 2

2007-01-14 16:10:54.020 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.036 Updating source #1 (tvkarte) with grabber /bin/true

2007-01-14 16:10:54.036 Source configured with no grabber. Nothing to do.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.048 New DB connection, total: 3

2007-01-14 16:10:54.048 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.090 New DB connection, total: 4

2007-01-14 16:10:54.090 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.091 New DB connection, total: 5

2007-01-14 16:10:54.092 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-14 16:10:54.093 Data fetching complete.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.093 Adjusting program database end times.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.122     0 replacements made

2007-01-14 16:10:54.122 Marking generic episodes.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.149     Found 0

2007-01-14 16:10:54.149 Marking repeats.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.174     Found 0

2007-01-14 16:10:54.174 Unmarking new episode rebroadcast repeats.

2007-01-14 16:10:54.198     Found 0

2007-01-14 16:10:54.265 Marking episode first showings.

2007-01-14 16:10:55.588     Found 3403

2007-01-14 16:10:55.588 Marking episode last showings.

2007-01-14 16:10:56.920     Found 3403

2007-01-14 16:10:56.928 

===============================================================

| Attempting to contact the master backend for rescheduling.  |

| If the master is not running, rescheduling will happen when |

| the master backend is restarted.                            |

===============================================================

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 Error rescheduling id -1 in ScheduledRecording::signalChange

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-14 16:10:56.932 mythfilldatabase run complete.

```

wenn ich nun das frontend starte, bekomme ich auch gleich den fehler das er nicht verbinden kann.

woran kann as noch liegen. denn im wiki habe ich nix gefunden was dem fehler entspricht.

emerged habe ich media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12325

danke im voraus, Maik

PS: myth läuft auf dem gleichen rechner, sowohl backend als auch frontend.

127.0.0.1 ist als server eingestellt.

mysql ist bei mir dev-db/mysql-5.0.30

----------

## dreadhead

 *Moonfire wrote:*   

> ich habe das backend gestartet und es läuft auch:
> 
> ```
> moonX moonfire # ps aux | grep myth
> 
> ...

 

schau dir die prozessliste lieber nochmal genau an...

----------

## Moonfire

ok,

ich habe den fehler gefunden und behoben. das backend startet nun fröhlich vor sich her  :Very Happy: 

nun habe ich aber eher probleme mit dem frontend. dafür habe ich diese seite und google schon zerlesen

aber irgendwie nix passendes gefunden.

das ftrontend startet, aber sobald ich "tv" starten möchte kommt nix, in der console sieht es dann folgendermaßen aus:

```
moonfire@moonX ~ $ mythfrontend

2007-01-15 22:27:43.389 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2007-01-15 22:27:43.393 DPMS is disabled.

2007-01-15 22:27:43.417 New DB connection, total: 1

2007-01-15 22:27:43.421 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-15 22:27:43.421 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 2 screen[s].

2007-01-15 22:27:43.425 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2007-01-15 22:27:43.437 Current Schema Version: 1160

2007-01-15 22:27:43.437 mythfrontend version: 0.20.20060828-3 www.mythtv.org

2007-01-15 22:27:43.437 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general

2007-01-15 22:27:43.825 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 2 screen[s].

2007-01-15 22:27:43.825 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2007-01-15 22:27:43.829 Switching to square mode (Retro)

2007-01-15 22:27:43.845 Using the Qt painter

mythtv: could not connect to socket

mythtv: No such file or directory

lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages

2007-01-15 22:27:44.305 Loading from: /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/base.xml

2007-01-15 22:27:44.777 Registering Internal as a media playback plugin.

2007-01-15 22:27:44.809 Registering MythDVD DVD Media Handler as a media handler ext()

2007-01-15 22:27:44.809 Registering MythDVD VCD Media Handler as a media handler ext()

2007-01-15 22:28:16.895 New DB connection, total: 2

2007-01-15 22:28:16.899 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-15 22:28:16.927 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-15 22:28:16.927 Using protocol version 31

2007-01-15 22:28:16.987 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV

2007-01-15 22:28:16.987 Using protocol version 31

2007-01-15 22:28:17.335 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.

2007-01-15 22:28:17.335 EntryToProgram(0@Thu Jan 1 01:00:00 1970) failed to get pginfo

2007-01-15 22:28:17.335 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started

2007-01-15 22:28:17.335 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started

2007-01-15 22:28:17.359 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor

```

als karte nutze ich eine pinacle pctv300, die ja sowohl analog als auch digital verarbeitet.

```

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

```

----------

## dreadhead

hast mythtv-setup und mythfilldatabase schon ausgeführt?

Edit: Interessanter sind die backend logs während des versuchs Live-TV zu starten...

----------

## Moonfire

ja, ich habe mythfilldatabase bereits ausgeführt.

allerdings habe ich das gefühl das der nix dabei füllt.

denn die datenbank bleibt immer leer, wenn ich da reinschaue ist nix drinnen.

kann es sein das myth immernoch probleme mit mysql 5 hat?

```
2007-01-15 22:27:16.603 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-15 22:27:23.612 MythSocket(5c4470:10): readStringList: Error, timeout (quick).

2007-01-15 22:27:23.612 Unexpected response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION: 

2007-01-15 22:27:23.612 Error rescheduling id -1 in ScheduledRecording::signalChange

2007-01-15 22:27:23.612 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-15 22:27:29.876 Using protocol version 31

2007-01-15 22:27:29.880 mythfilldatabase run complete.

```

und wenn ich dann in das log vom backend schaue, zeigt er mir das er angeblich die karte nicht gefunden hat.

dabei habe ich die mit mythtv-setup eingetragen und auch den sendersuchlauf gestartet, was auch wunderbar klappte.

hier mal das gesamte log vom backend:

```
QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

QSqlQuery::exec: database not open

Starting up as the master server.

ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.

Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?

/mnt/store//nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied

Unable to open lockfile!

Be sure that '/mnt/store/' exists and that both 

the directory and that file are writeable by this user.

Starting up as the master server.

/mnt/store//nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied

Unable to open lockfile!

Be sure that '/mnt/store/' exists and that both 

the directory and that file are writeable by this user.

Starting up as the master server.

/mnt/store//nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied

Unable to open lockfile!

Be sure that '/mnt/store/' exists and that both 

the directory and that file are writeable by this user.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.

Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?

Running as a slave backend.

ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.

Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?

Running as a slave backend.

ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.

Perhaps you should read the installation instructions?

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

Running as a slave backend.

```

das hängt sicher damit zusammen, das er die datenbank nicht auffüllt.

was kann man in dem fall noch machen?

PS: die sache mit dem /mnt/store/ ist bereits geklärt  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

hast du beim mythtv-setup überhaupt laufen lassen? Du musst dort eine Karte konfigurieren.

Stefan

----------

## Moonfire

das hatte ich doch grad eben im anderen post geschrieben?

ich habe ganz nach vorschrift das setup laufen lassen, habe die karte eingestellt.

danach einen sendersuchlauf gestartet, den startsender eingestellt und so.

danach mythfilldatabase ausgeführt und wollte mit dem frontend arbeiten ...

----------

## dreadhead

ok nehmen wir das log mal auseinander:

 *Moonfire wrote:*   

> hier mal das gesamte log vom backend:
> 
> ```
> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
> 
> ...

 

ist mysql gestartet?

kannst du mit folgendem befehl die Datenbank bearbeiten?

```
mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg
```

Wenn nicht: starte mysql mit folgendem befehl:

```
 /etc/init.d/mysql start
```

und versuche den obigen befehl nochmal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting up as the master server.
> ...

 

Diesen fehler würde ich auf ein fehlerhaftes mythtv-setup zurückführen. Poste doch mal was du im setup unter tv-karten so eingegeben hast.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /mnt/store//nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied
> ...

 

/mnt/store ist das standardverzeichnis. Also entweder dieses verzeichnis anlegen und dem user mythtv schreibrechte darauf geben, oder in mythtv-setup ein anderes verzeichnis einstellen. Diese meldung deutet einmal mehr darauf hin, dass mythtv-setup entweder gar nicht oder nur schlampig ausgeführt wurde.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Running as a slave backend.
> ...

 

da das setup nicht passt fällt das backend auf ein slave-backend zurück. Durch beheben der oberen fehlermeldungen wird auch diese behoben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
> ...

 OK. dann bleiben nur noch die fehler mit der tv-karte. Hast du diese karte schon mal mit ner anderen Anwendung zum laufen gebracht? tvtime, mplayer, kdetv usw...

----------

## Moonfire

so, dann komm ich doch gleich mal auf deine fragen zurück.

also mysql läuft schon seit monaten, daher konnte ich dir auch schreiben das die datenbank zu mysql nach dem setup

und mythfilldatabase komischerweise noch immer leer ist.  :Wink: 

so, dann komme ich zu deiner zweiten frage, was ich so alles im setup unter tv-karten eingestellt habe:

[V4L: /dev/v4l/video0]

kartentyp: analoge V4L TV Karte

Videogerät: /dev/v4l/video0

Probed Info: Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL [saa7134]

Vbi Gerät: /dev/v4l/vbi0

Audiogerät: /dev/dsp

max Audioabtastrate: 44100

Standardeingang: Television

bei Verknüpfungen habe ich die karte eingestellt und auch erfolgreich einen Sendersuchlauf starten können.

das verzeichnis /mnt/store habe ich wie bereits angelegt, die benutzerrechte drauf gegeben und damit auch den fehler behoben.  :Wink: 

und nun zu deiner letzten frage:

ja, ich habe diese karte erfolgreich mit kdetv und xdtv und auch xawtv am laufen.

also an der karte selber sollte es also nicht liegen.

danke soweit schonmal.

ideen? ^_^

----------

## dreadhead

dann bleibt die frage wieso mythtv sich nicht mit der datenbank verbinden kann...

in mysql gibt es eine datenbank namens mythconverg? es gibt einen user mythtv der die Rechte darauf hat? du hast die Datenbank initial mit den script aus /usr/share/mythtv/database/mc.sql gefüllt? Nach diesem script sollten in der datenbank die tabellen angelegt sein (Immer noch ohne inhalt). Danach sollte mythtv-setup wirklich keine Probleme mehr machen.

ist die datei in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt in Ordnung? Falls du nicht mit dem user mythtv oder mit einem anderen passwort zugreifen willst kannst du das hier einstellen.

Falls du auch diese Vorschläge schon alle probiert/überprüft hast und es geht immer noch nichts, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Datenbank mythconverg löschen, neu erstellen, Rechte an mythtv granten und das mc.sql script rein hauen. Dann nochmal setup versuchen.

----------

## Moonfire

so, ich habe es nun nocheinmal getestet.

also die datenbank ist gut gefüllt worden durch mythfilldatabase.

habe 56 tabellen mit ca 32.000 einträgen.

ich habe alles nochmal neu erstellen lassen.

der datenbankuser hat die richtigen zugriffsrechte, was auch die fülle der daten zeigt  :Wink: 

ich habe daraufhin auch das setup nochmal durchlaufen lassen, ohne erfolg.

die datei ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt ist in Ordnung. alle user haben die richtigen rechte.

das löschen der datenbank hat leider auch keine besserung gebracht.

datenbakn wird gefüllt aber tv startet nicht *seufz*

----------

## dreadhead

hmmm...

Da mittlerweile die datenbank gefüllt ist, sollten in den logs auch andere fehlermeldungen auftauhen, oder? Wie siehts denn da jetzt aus?

----------

## Moonfire

ok, es sieht nun folgender maßen aus.

wie durch ein wunder ist das frontend zumindest einmal mit tv bild gestartet.

danach aber gestorben.

in dem log /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log steht nur noch drinnen, das es als slave gestartet wird.

bei dem fehler als alles gestorben ist, weil auf einmal die verbindung zum backend abbrach,

hatte ich folgenden output in der console:

```
moonfire@moonX ~ $ mythfrontend

2007-01-18 09:08:46.154 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2007-01-18 09:08:46.212 DPMS is disabled.

2007-01-18 09:08:46.402 New DB connection, total: 1

2007-01-18 09:08:46.408 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-18 09:08:46.409 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 2 screen[s].

2007-01-18 09:08:46.412 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2007-01-18 09:08:46.460 Current Schema Version: 1160

2007-01-18 09:08:46.460 mythfrontend version: 0.20.20060828-3 www.mythtv.org

2007-01-18 09:08:46.460 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general

2007-01-18 09:08:47.653 Total desktop dim: 1280x1024, with 2 screen[s].

2007-01-18 09:08:47.657 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0

2007-01-18 09:08:47.657 Switching to square mode (Retro)

2007-01-18 09:08:47.949 Using the Qt painter

mythtv: could not connect to socket

mythtv: No such file or directory

lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages

2007-01-18 09:08:48.795 Loading from: /usr/share/mythtv/themes/default/base.xml

2007-01-18 09:08:49.293 Registering Internal as a media playback plugin.

2007-01-18 09:08:49.501 Registering MythDVD DVD Media Handler as a media handler ext()

2007-01-18 09:08:49.527 Registering MythDVD VCD Media Handler as a media handler ext()

2007-01-18 09:08:58.603 New DB connection, total: 2

2007-01-18 09:08:58.604 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: 127.0.0.1

2007-01-18 09:08:58.690 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:08:58.690 Using protocol version 31

2007-01-18 09:08:58.738 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV

2007-01-18 09:08:58.738 Using protocol version 31

2007-01-18 09:09:00.072 Opening OSS audio device '/dev/dsp'.

2007-01-18 09:09:00.367 VideoOutputXv: XvMCTex: Init failed

2007-01-18 09:09:00.368 VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'NV17 Video Texture'

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Major opcode:  139

  Minor opcode:  14

  Resource id:  0x244

2007-01-18 09:09:01.966 TV: Changing from None to WatchingLiveTV

2007-01-18 09:09:01.970 Realtime priority would require SUID as root.

2007-01-18 09:09:02.122 Video timing method: USleep with busy wait

2007-01-18 09:09:02.435 XMLParse::LoadTheme using /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Retro/ui.xml

2007-01-18 09:09:56.510 Event socket closed. No connection to the backend.

2007-01-18 09:09:56.510 MythSocket(2aaab0000b40:18): readStringList: Connection died (select).

2007-01-18 09:09:56.510 RemoteEncoder::SendReceiveStringList(): No response.

2007-01-18 09:09:56.514 NVP, Error: Unknown error, exiting decoder

2007-01-18 09:09:56.523 TV: Attempting to change from WatchingLiveTV to None

2007-01-18 09:09:56.570 MythSocket(2aaab0000b40:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.

2007-01-18 09:09:56.570 MythSocket(2aaab0000b40:-1): readStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket.

2007-01-18 09:09:56.570 RemoteEncoder::SendReceiveStringList(): No response.

2007-01-18 09:10:00.279 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:10:00.279 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-18 09:10:05.027 TV: Changing from WatchingLiveTV to None

2007-01-18 09:10:17.300 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:10:17.300 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-18 09:10:18.235 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:10:18.236 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-18 09:10:24.255 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:10:24.255 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

2007-01-18 09:10:24.883 TV: Attempting to change from None to None

2007-01-18 09:10:26.575 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2007-01-18 09:10:26.575 Connection timed out.          

                        You probably should modify the Master Server 

                        settings in the setup program and set the    

                        proper IP address.

```

zumindest hat mir das ca einminütige stelldichein gezeigt das mythtv durchaus ohne probs mit

meiner karte laufen sollte.

nur was kann dieser fehler sein?

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

trag doch mal bitte in /etc/conf.d/mythbackend folgendes ein:

```

MYTH_VERBOSE="quiet,record,playback,channel,audio"

```

Danach solltest du in etwa folgendes in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend nach dem neustart des mythbackends sehen:

 */var/log/mythtv/mythbackend wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2007-01-18 09:12:07.166 Using runtime prefix = /usr
> 
> 2007-01-18 09:12:07.239 New DB connection, total: 1
> ...

 

Alternativ kannst du auch anstatt der einzelnen Flags auch nur "all" angeben. Dann wird das Logfile etwas "ausführlicher"  :Wink: 

----------

## dreadhead

Und dass das backend behauptet ein slave backend zu sein darf auch nicht passieren. Ich hatte den Fehler noch nie, deswegen kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen wo es her kommt. Aber vermuten tu ich, dass es mit der IP im setup zusammenhängt. Trag dort auch mal die "richtige" IP Adresse des Rechners ein. ACHTUNG!!! Auch Im Frontend MUSS dann die ganze IP drin stehen, nicht nur mehr 127.0.0.1.

----------

## Moonfire

ich habe bereits die "richtige" ip eingetragen, seit dem startet ja zumindest das frontend ohne fehler, ausser dem

oben beschriebenen.

ich habe jetzt mal den verbose mode eingeschalten beim backend.

sieht echt gut aus, denn er spuckt nu was aus:

```
Running as a slave backend.

2007-01-18 21:39:35.356 Using runtime prefix = /usr

2007-01-18 21:39:35.498 New DB connection, total: 1

2007-01-18 21:39:35.504 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2007-01-18 21:39:35.576 Current Schema Version: 1160

Running as a slave backend.

2007-01-18 21:39:35.645 New DB connection, total: 2

2007-01-18 21:39:35.648 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2007-01-18 21:39:35.651 EITHelper: localtime offset 1:00:00 

2007-01-18 21:39:35.727 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): Device name 'Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL' driver 'saa7134'.

2007-01-18 21:39:35.729 New DB connection, total: 3

2007-01-18 21:39:35.731 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2007-01-18 21:39:35.768 ChannelBase(1): Input #1: 'Television' schan(SE11) sourceid(1) ccid(1)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.769 ChannelBase(1): Current Input #1: 'Television'

2007-01-18 21:39:35.766 Global TVFormat Setting 'PAL'

2007-01-18 21:39:35.766 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): Input #1: 'Television' schan(SE11) tun() v4l1(PAL) v4l2(Unknown)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.766 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetFormat(Default) fmt(PAL) input(1)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.770 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetInputAndFormat(1, PAL) (v4l v2)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.814 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetFormat(PAL) fmt(PAL) input(1)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.823 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0)::SwitchToInput(in 1, '')

2007-01-18 21:39:35.824 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetInputAndFormat(1, PAL) (v4l v2)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.867 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetChannelByString(SE11)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.869 ChannelBase(/dev/v4l/video0)::SetCachedATSCInfo(): 0--1

2007-01-18 21:39:35.872 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): SetFormat(Default) fmt(PAL) input(1)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.874 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): InitPictureAttribute(brightness): 

         [    0,  255] dflt(  128, 0.50, 128)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.883 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): InitPictureAttribute(  contrast): 

         [    0,  127] dflt(   68, 0.54, 2321)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.886 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): InitPictureAttribute(    colour): 

         [    0,  127] dflt(   64, 0.50, 257)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.888 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0): InitPictureAttribute(       hue): 

         [ -128,  127] dflt(    0, 0.50, 128)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.889 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0)::Tune(231250000, , analog)

2007-01-18 21:39:35.915 Channel(/dev/v4l/video0)::Tune(): Frequency is now 231250000

2007-01-18 21:39:35.916 ChannelBase(/dev/v4l/video0)::SetCachedATSCInfo(SE11_0): 0--1

2007-01-18 21:39:36.103 TVRec(1): SetFlags(RunMainLoop,) -> RunMainLoop,

2007-01-18 21:39:36.104 TVRec(1): ClearFlags(ExitPlayer,FinishRecording,) -> RunMainLoop,

2007-01-18 21:39:35.938 Main::Starting HttpServer

2007-01-18 21:39:35.965 Main::Registering HttpStatus Extension

2007-01-18 21:39:35.968 mythbackend version: 0.20.20060828-3 www.mythtv.org

2007-01-18 21:39:35.969 Enabled verbose msgs:  important general record playback channel audio

2007-01-18 21:39:35.970 AutoExpire: Found 1 recorders w/max rate of 72 MiB/min

2007-01-18 21:39:35.966 AutoExpire: Required Free Space: 2.1 GB w/freq: 10 min

2007-01-18 21:39:36.974 Connecting to master server: 127.0.0.1:6543

2007-01-18 21:39:36.981 Connected successfully

2007-01-18 21:39:36.982 TVRec(1): SetFlags(CancelNextRecording,) -> RunMainLoop,CancelNextRecording,

2007-01-18 21:40:07.004 MythSocket(638330:9): readStringList: Error, timeout.

2007-01-18 21:40:07.008 Unknown socket closing

2007-01-18 21:40:07.008 adding: moonX as a slave backend server

2007-01-18 21:40:07.016 MythSocket(638920:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.

2007-01-18 21:40:07.027 MythSocket(639960:-1): writeStringList: Error, socket went unconnected.

2007-01-18 21:40:13.023 AutoExpire: Found 1 recorders w/max rate of 72 MiB/min

2007-01-18 21:40:13.024 AutoExpire: Required Free Space: 2.1 GB w/freq: 10 min

2007-01-18 21:40:35.619 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor

2007-01-18 21:40:35.620 adding: moonX as a client (events: 0)

2007-01-18 21:40:35.621 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor

2007-01-18 21:40:35.454 adding: moonX as a client (events: 1)

2007-01-18 21:40:35.454 Reloading backend settings

2007-01-18 21:40:56.026 Expiring Unbekannt from Thu Jan 18 09:08:59 2007, 34 MBytes, forced expire (LiveTV recording)

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo,

mit welchen use-Flags hast du mythtv eigentlich übersetzt?

bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12376  USE="alsa dts dvd ieee1394 ivtv mmx opengl perl vorbis (-altivec) -autostart -backendonly -crciprec -dbox2 -debug -dvb -freebox -frontendonly -hdhomerun -jack -joystick -lcd -lirc -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 0 kB
```

----------

## Moonfire

gebaut habe ich mythtv wie folgt:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12376  USE="alsa debug dts dvb dvd jack lirc mmx perl vorbis xvmc (-altivec) -autostart -backendonly -crciprec -dbox2 -freebox -frontendonly -hdhomerun -ieee1394 -ivtv -joystick -lcd -opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -via" 0 kB 

```

----------

## dreadhead

Wie viele backends hast du denn eientlich?

Einerseits behauptet dieser Rechner schon er sei nur ein Slave backend und zweitens taucht auch noch die Meldung auf, dass er moonX als Slave registriert. Das klingt im Moment nach min. 3 Backends...

----------

